# Wood Putty



## Texasangler14 (Feb 12, 2014)

As i have began to use General finishes stains more and more, i have really struggled to find a wood putty that i can color match to the Java stain in their line. How are you guys finding the best match to the final color of your projects and filling nail holes? Thanks!


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

Texasangler14 said:


> As i have began to use General finishes stains more and more, i have really struggled to find a wood putty that i can color match to the Java stain in their line. How are you guys finding the best match to the final color of your projects and filling nail holes? Thanks!


On nail holes, I also often use wax color sticks after applying the stain but before applying the finish. You can usually get a good color match – even if you have to mix a couple of them. 

Last April I had to repair a bunch of furniture during furniture market where the designing team changed their mind about hardware drawer pulls AFTER the furniture was finished, so I had numerous 3/8" holes (or maybe slightly bigger holes) left after the hardware was put on. I used wax color sticks on these holes and they were virtually impossible to see when I was done. All you do is find a color that is close to whatever color you have (they make alot of different colors) and you just rub across the hole with medium pressure in different directions until the hole if filled. Very simple and effective.

If your gonna use a wood putty, use one that is stainable. You can also mix gel stains into the wood putty for a close final match. Ive seen people mix saw dust into the wood putty and then tint the wood putty to achieve the final color with good results.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

RandyReed said:


> On nail holes, I also often use wax color sticks after applying the stain but before applying the finish. You can usually get a good color match – even if you have to mix a couple of them.
> 
> Last April I had to repair a bunch of furniture during furniture market where the designing team changed their mind about hardware drawer pulls AFTER the furniture was finished, so I had numerous 3/8" holes (or maybe slightly bigger holes) left after the hardware was put on. I used wax color sticks on these holes and they were virtually impossible to see when I was done. All you do is find a color that is close to whatever color you have (they make alot of different colors) and you just rub across the hole with medium pressure in different directions until the hole if filled. Very simple and effective.
> 
> If your gonna use a wood putty, use one that is stainable. You can also mix gel stains into the wood putty for a close final match. Ive seen people mix saw dust into the wood putty and then tint the wood putty to achieve the final color with good results.


I second this. What I usually do is grab my sander and empty the sawdust into some glue, use that to fill the dings I usually leave. Works pretty well and usually takes stain, for me at any rate


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

Why not mix your own putty color. You can color wood putty with a universal tinting color just like you can paint. You can even color bondo as long as you do it before adding the hardener.


----------



## 1Joe (May 14, 2014)

I just finished a project where I tried to 1- stain wood putty, 2- mix glue, sanddust and stain, 3- color epoxy. None gave me the color match to the wood stain that I used. So, I grabbed the wax color sticks and got close enough.


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

On dark colors, you can also use stainable wood putty on a hole, then you can simply take a regular lead pencil and darken the nail hole where you applied the wood putty with the pencil all before applying any color, then stain and finish the project. Graining pens work great too if you use one that is close to the color of the wood grain you are working on. There are several ways to hide those spots.

Ive used regular pencils multiple times when finishing customer samples that have glue lines and glue marks that cant be sanded out. I simply color the glue lines with a pencil and finish out the piece. This technique works great. You can do the same thing on lighter colors by using a lighter dye stain similar to the color your piece is gonna be again using a small artist brush and color the glue spot, then stain and finish the piece.


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

epicfail48 said:


> I second this. What I usually do is grab my sander and empty the sawdust into some glue, use that to fill the dings I usually leave. Works pretty well and usually takes stain, for me at any rate


Adding saw dust actually helps maintain the over all color of the holes versus the rest of the wood. Over time, the holes that were filled with a wood putty/saw dust mixture will change color with the rest of the wood due to aging and will remain unnoticeable , especially on cherry. Most of the time you can spot dope holes on cherry after many years because they will be lighter than the surrounded wood. Not to mention the sawdust makes the wood putty more durable.


----------



## Rick Mosher (Feb 26, 2009)

Then there is always finding ways to attach things without nailing. Other than that +1 on the wax sticks (or burn-in sticks) either Mohawk or Konig are the best.


----------



## GeorgeC (Jul 30, 2008)

Rick Mosher said:


> Then there is always finding ways to attach things without nailing. Other than that +1 on the wax sticks (or burn-in sticks) either Mohawk or Konig are the best.


+1. I would never use nails (or pins or whatever you want to call them) on any project that is going to be stained. At least not in any area that may show.

George


----------



## RandyReed (Jul 30, 2014)

Rick Mosher said:


> Then there is always finding ways to attach things without nailing. Other than that +1 on the wax sticks (or burn-in sticks) either Mohawk or Konig are the best.


 
+1000. :thumbsup:


----------



## 1Joe (May 14, 2014)

I don't mean to offend anyone, but I subscribe to the "New Yankee Workshop" theory of glue it and nail it. God wouldn't have put pin nailers in our hand if he didn't want us to use them. (No offense).


----------



## Steve Neul (Sep 2, 2011)

I also use nails in everything from cabinets to furniture. If you have a lot of supplies and touch up markers you can make the nail holes dissappear in the finishing process.


----------



## epicfail48 (Mar 27, 2014)

1Joe said:


> I don't mean to offend anyone, but I subscribe to the "New Yankee Workshop" theory of glue it and nail it. God wouldn't have put pin nailers in our hand if he didn't want us to use them. (No offense).


Nails have their place, dowels have their place, clamps have their place, and no method is right nor wrong, just gotta know how to use them all where theryre needed


----------

